
PxCode Challenge – Day 1 - pxcode
https://youtu.be/no5VLybdKE0
======
pxcode
Give me your Sketch, and we give you the Code!

Preview the result here: [https://bit.ly/35jNCnI](https://bit.ly/35jNCnI)

Final source code at CodeSandBox:
[https://bit.ly/35mXWvs](https://bit.ly/35mXWvs)

Hand-code web is painful and slow. We provide pxCode a better solution for web
development in a much faster and joyful way without sacrificing code quality.

It's the first challenge from someone who gives us the Sketch download link.
It seems a sample project, but it's still like a real and practical case to
demonstrate.

We have completed the landing page from scratch within 48 mins 10 secs . You
can check out the video on how to achieve in pxCode in detail. You can preview
the result and final source code at CodeSandbox. Preview the result here:
[https://bit.ly/35jNCnI](https://bit.ly/35jNCnI)

Final source code at CodeSandBox:
[https://bit.ly/35mXWvs](https://bit.ly/35mXWvs)

We are welcome and excited to invite you to join the challenge. Let us help
you!

pxCode Offical Site: [https://www.pxcode.io/](https://www.pxcode.io/)

